# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Anstieg des PSA Wert nach OP

## Monimaus

Hallo und guten Abend weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin um diese Frage zu stellen.
OP war im April 2017 PSA Werte danach 2 X 0,08. Jetzt aktuell 0,19. 
Urologin will Kontrolle machen aber sagte es wird wohl auf eine weitere Behandlung hinaus laufen. 
Mache mir große Sorgen weil ja die OP nicht so lange her ist. Was kann das im schlimmsten Fall bedeuten?
1 Lymphknoten war mitbefallen auf der Kapsel begrenzt.

----------


## Georg_

Moni,

das kann im schlimmsten Fall bedeuten, dass Dein Mann sich noch bestrahlen lassen muss, wie so viele hier im Forum. Von daher kann man das fast als üblichen Verlauf ansehen. Damit soll ein weiterer Anstieg des PSA Wertes verhindert werden. 

Kannst Du noch die TNM Klassifikation und den Gleason Grad aus dem Operationsbericht angeben?

Georg

----------


## rolando

Hallo Moni,

ich sehe die Situation nicht ganz so locker wie Georg und versuche mal etwas differenzierter zu antworten.
Immerhin liegt bei deinem Mann eine N1-Status vor, d.h. es wurden Tumorzellen in einem Lymphknoten - also außerhalb der Prostata - gefunden. Somit hat der Krebs gestreut. Ob bei der begleiteten Lymphadenektomie alle betroffenen Lymphknoten erwischt wurden, lässt sich nicht wirklich sagen. Der PSA-Anstieg nach der RPE zeigt jedenfalls, dass noch Tumorgewebe im Körper verblieben ist - entweder direkt in der Prostataloge oder in den regionären Lymphknoten. Eine entfernte Metastasierung kann man ebenfalls nicht ganz ausschließen. 

Um genauere Aussagen tätigen zu können, ist die Kenntnis der postoperativen histologischen Daten notwendig. Diese finden sich im sogenannten patho-histologischen Gutachten oder auch im Entlassbrief des Krankenhauses - nicht im Operationsbericht. Ergänzend wären Angaben zum Alter deines Mannes und zu evtl. vorhandenen zusätzlichen größeren Erkrankungen auch sehr sinnvoll.

Für das weitere Vorgehen kommen zahlreiche Therapieoptionen in Frage. Angefangen von Zuwarten bis man über Bildgebung evtl. sehen kann, an welcher Stelle sich der Krebs befindet, um ihn dann gegebenfalls gezielt mit Bestrahlung oder einem weiteren operativen Eingriff angehen zu können - über eine alleinige sytemische Therapie (Hormontherapie) - über eine "blinde" Salvage-Bestrahlung mit oder ohne Lymphabflusswege - bis hin zu einer Kombination aus Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie - ist grundsätzlich alles denkbar.

Weitergehende Überlegungen können erst nach Vervollständigung der Daten deines Mannes angestellt werden.


Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> OP war im April 2017 PSA Werte danach 2 X 0,08. Jetzt aktuell 0,19. 
> Urologin will Kontrolle machen aber sagte es wird wohl auf eine weitere Behandlung hinaus laufen. 
> 
> Was kann das im schlimmsten Fall bedeuten.


Liebe Monika (?)

Die Urologin hat wohl recht. 
Erst mal den PSA-Anstieg mit einer weiteren Messung bestätigen.
Das kann bereits einem Monat erfolgen. Man bestimmt dann die
PSA-Verdoppelungszeit, ein sehr aussagekräftiges Mass für die
Art des Rezidivs.

Was das "im schlimmsten Fall" bedeuten könne, will man besser gar nicht wissen.
Die Frage ist eher, was es statistisch bedeute, denn die Therapie-Optionen richten
 sich sinnvollerweise nach den Ergebnissen, die in vergleichbaren Fällen 
zielführend waren.

Welche Daten hilfreich wären wurde ja schon geschrieben, und welche
Therapien angewendet werden könnten ebenfalls. Entscheidend wird sein,
ob die nächste PSA-Messung den Anstieg bestätige, oder eben nicht.
PSA-Werte bitte stets mit tagesgenauem Datum angeben.

Bis dann könnt ihr das "Basiswissen" für Prostatakrebsbetroffene lesen,
das im Gelben Link ganz oben zu finden ist. Da steht ALLES drin, was
ihr wissen solltet.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------

